
Using legacy ‘human-centric’ traffic surveillance systems for machine learning - MaurizioP
https://thestack.com/big-data/2017/03/20/using-legacy-human-centric-traffic-surveillance-systems-for-machine-learning/
======
saycheese
Seems like it would make more sense to use the feeds to extract the vechicals
into a simulation the would make the data cleaner, more universal, etc.

~~~
ansgri
What do you mean, a simulation? The problem is AFAIU with occlusions and
inability to recognize vehicles that are not very close to the camera.

